# European Alps Free Riding



## tanukikuso (Jun 28, 2006)

I`m planning on doing some free riding in the Alps in August. Where is the *best place to go for free riding in the Italian and French Alps*? I have a cannondale full sus free ride bike and my level is about intermediate. I`m game so any recommendations for advanced terrain appreciated aswell.

Also, does anyone know of any fun routes to cross countries over the Alps. Im may be doing it solo so would prefer info on shorter crossings, i.e less than 2 days.

If there`s anyone who would be keen on meeting up for some riding please let me know. My dates are fairly flexible.

No psycho`s please.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Everybody seems to talk about Les Gets:
http://www.paradisvtt.fr/article.php3?id_article=70


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

The parks I know:

France/Switzerland:
- Les Portes du Soleil www.bikepark.ch (Les Gets is part of it)
Switzerland:
- Crans Montana 
- Scuol www.engadin-adventure.ch
- Lenzerheide www.bikerheide.ch

The human power FR spots I like best:

France:
- Alpe d'Huez
- Chamonix
- Luberon
- Parc l'Esterel (St. Raphael)

Italy:
- Finale Ligure
- Bolzano / Merano
- Riva del Garda
- Livigno

Switzerland:
- Verbier
- Champéry
- Crans Montana


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

tanukikuso said:


> Also, does anyone know of any fun routes to cross countries over the Alps. Im may be doing it solo so would prefer info on shorter crossings, i.e less than 2 days.


If you are fit:
- Tour around the Mont Blanc, you will ride trails in France, Switzerland and Italy. Takes you about 5 days if you take it easy but if you are fit and commited you can do it in 3 days.
- Fenetre du Durand, from Switzerland into Italy over the grand St Bernard and back to Switzerland via the Fenetre du Durand. Takes 2 days.

Check www.bike-magazine.de they have multiple Alp crossings on the web.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2005)

tanukikuso said:


> I`m planning on doing some free riding in the Alps in August. Where is the *best place to go for free riding in the Italian and French Alps*?


it's switzerland, if you like have a look to the pics
http://www.bike-explorer.ch/freeride-x/tour0508.htm
for translation try babelfish


----------

